# Helme in Nürnberg probieren Urge Endur-O-Matic & SIXSIXONE  Recon Stealth



## autos_stinken (23. September 2012)

Moin, würde gerne die beiden Helme "live" anprobieren.

Urge Endur-O-Matic
SIXSIXONE  Recon Stealth

Hat jemand ne Idee, wo das in der Nähe von Nürnberg möglich ist?
Stadler und Sport-Scheck haben sie schonmal nicht.


----------



## norman68 (23. September 2012)

Wäre die Frage in Lokalbereich nicht direkter da die Leute dort die Umgebung und die Läden besser kennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## autos_stinken (24. September 2012)

hmja, womöglich, kann jemand den Thread verschieben?


----------



## der_erce (28. September 2012)

Ich hab nen Enduromatic von 2012...


----------



## Lammerjappen (28. September 2012)

Frag mal in der Fahrradkiste, vielleicht ham die die Helme da. Urge hab ich da jedenfalls schon mal gesehen (den Archi Enduro).


----------



## microbat (28. September 2012)

und die "Mütze" dort nicht nur probieren - sondern auch kaufen


----------



## der_erce (28. September 2012)

Fahrradkiste hatte letzte Woche zwar Urge Helme dort, aber keinen EnduroMatic...soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## autos_stinken (2. Oktober 2012)

Jo danke, da schau ich mal vorbei.
Wenn sonst noch jemand ne Idee hat ...


----------

